# Vinegar in the Washing machine



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

:glare:Hi,
There are a lot of sites that reccomened a mild solution of White Vinegar to remove some musty smells from towels and the washing machine. However, there are some that warn not to add vinegar to the washing machine because it is an acid and can damage the seals 

Isn't vinegar a weak acid, especially compared to chlorine; which I have just wintessed what it does to toilet tank seals. So if the washer can handle Chlorine, why not vinegar?

I should also note I have a top loading machine, not a new HE. 

=========================================================
I was considering ways to clean the clothes washing machine with out chlorine or exponentially perfumed solutions like Tide washing machine cleaner - which I almost have to leave the house for and have to run the washer many times to clean out the smell before washing clothes again. 

Heavily perfumed cleaners are not an option and rarely an actual solution.

Bleach is OK, but not good for the towels.... :icon_redface: seriously that and excessive soap makes them stiff.

Some front loaders do not evacuate enough water. These can get really bad with mildew or mold and really do need the tide washing machine cleaner regularly. Some people cannot smell it in their clothes... or they hide it with excessive perfumed fabric softener... it doesn't work it just compounds the problem.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

I know you clean coffee pots and prep stainless steel for painting with it.
I guess this doesn't help you any.
I never heard of putting it in the washer.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... I can't feature white vinegar will hurt the machine any,...

10 gallons, Maybe, but up to a gallon added to the wash water will be quite dilute,...
Especially if ya let it fill 1st...

I wash in cold well water, no chlorine, I'm on a septic system...
The only time my machine Stinks, is if I forget a load in it for a day or 2...
Even then, I just turn it on, 'n throw in more detergent, 'n maybe a splash of Pine-sol...


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,... I can't feature white vinegar will hurt the machine any,...
> 
> 10 gallons, Maybe, but up to a gallon added to the wash water will be quite dilute,...
> Especially if ya let it fill 1st...
> ...


That's what I do because i'm always forgetting mine.I just wash it again with more soap.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## oldhouseguy (Sep 7, 2011)

I usually put a half gallon vinegar in my washer every few months and run a cycle, I was advised to do so by the place we bought ours.

Unless they advised that because they want me to ruin my washer so I buy another one, I would say it is safe.

I also use about half the soap that the soap manufacturer suggests. Remember they are selling soap, so they want you to consume more.

It's hard on your machine to use too much soap. There is lots of info out there on the web about this. I know my soap expenditures are down since I began this and it sure seems my clothes are as clean as ever.


----------



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

I am with you on the soap. Did a test today = took 8 rinses to get all the soap out of our washcloths... 8... and when I wash I use 1/2 the rec. ammount. For some reason the little lady does not get it to use less soap... I feel bad cause it has to hurt her face to use the washcloths.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

I love vinegar - I clea nwit hit all the time. . . found it sort of useless against some of the issues with my front-load washer so I started using a concentrated liquid cleaner that does a good job.

But you can add vinegar TO your laundry-load (test with your soap first to make sure it won't flub up, though - effloresents ruined my last washer when I mixed it with ZEF and it turned into a plasticy type substance and clogged it all up.)


----------

